# Seat Leon cupra .:R



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

This is my Big turbo Leon cupra R..


































































Slowly getting the bodywork up to scratch and this detailing world is a massive step up from my tuning that's for sure lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks nice, unsure on the wheels tho.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks really good mate, personally I would not do quite so much PP on them, or stick some up with and without it just so can see the "real" paintwork but either way you have been busy!

I Like the mods looks like you dropped it on its ****, not a fan of stretched tyres really but suits the look of the car it looks evil so fair game. Only thing I say you need is the late mk4 golf flat blade wiper arms and blades think the kit is about 100 quid all in and would suit the car well I think.

What goodies you got running under that bonnet, it looks tasty!


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a major soft spot for these cars but this is simply beautiful!! You've done everything right and the wheels suit it without a doubt!! I bet that goes well.


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks nice, unsure on the wheels tho.


Mate .... The wheels are looking good!!!!! :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

How big is big?

Love the Cupra R


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

That's guys,

I did have porches twist on before had but they couldn't handle the power! The turbo is a FP hta 2868 .86 450bhp @30 psi.

These are the other pictures I have none played with as I've built this as a fast road car so it's got it's marks and chips . But that's something I'm now
Learning to get out and neaten

Right with the poor weather today :-( I could only clay bar the entire car then machine polish #105 & #205 and Nuba wax just the front full end ..anyway the let the pictures Do the talking..

The front end is like a ****ing mirror !this is my first attempt at doing anything like this but i very much enjoyed it !

These pictures are from start to end ..


















































































































The last detailing i did

Had alot todo today on the car managed to go and get my vreds fitted and then as the weather was mint and sunny I got cracking on with the bodywork..

Megs clay bar kit
1x megs 105#
1x megs 205#
1x poorboys black hole
1x poorboys polish
1x poorboys natty wax

And 9hrs of my time :-/ it's like class just the bumpers,boot and skirt to get down now along with wheels ...

Pictures








































































































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Like I said, needs alot of tiding up but now I've done the engine I want to really clean it up,

Also this was the first time me using any Da and cleaning it proberly since I had her back from the engine rebuild ect


----------



## Car.crash (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks great mate.
I sold my platinum cupra R a few weeks back. Was a great car.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im liking that and the wheels realy suit it imo.
great job on the clean up


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice Danby I love Leon's.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good mate, bet its an animal, the Rota's sit perfect :thumb:

Get that machine pad off the grubby floor though!!!!!


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Lupostef said:


> Looks good mate, bet its an animal, the Rota's sit perfect :thumb:
> 
> Get that machine pad off the grubby floor though!!!!!


Hah thanks mate,

I know, school boy error tbh, but it's all a learning curve for me  and I really do enjoy it but black is such a utter pain ha!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

DaNnY_LaD said:


> Hah thanks mate,
> 
> I know, school boy error tbh, but it's all a learning curve for me  and I really do enjoy it but black is such a utter pain ha!


What brakes running gear etc are you running? I've just ordered a set of K-Sport 8 pots for my wee beasty .

It's all a learning curve pal, that pain will soon turn to a nightmaire if you get some grit lodged in that pad :lol:


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Lupostef said:


> What brakes running gear etc are you running? I've just ordered a set of K-Sport 8 pots for my wee beasty .
> 
> It's all a learning curve pal, that pain will soon turn to a nightmaire if you get some grit lodged in that pad :lol:


Im running brembo 4 pots with ebc grooved discs,ds2500 pads,helo braided lines and ap high temp fluid ..

They stop really well on boost


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Wheels are awesome - as is the whole stance. Infact they look like they grew there.....

Looks to die for, and i suspect performance to match.

:-]


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Dift said:


> How big is big?


Not overly massive mate


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

sevenfourate said:


> Wheels are awesome - as is the whole stance. Infact they look like they grew there.....
> 
> Looks to die for, and i suspect performance to match.
> 
> :-]


Thanks mate, appreciate the comments.


----------



## Shanukes (Jun 17, 2007)

looks great mate, what size are the wheels? offset?


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

5x100 9.5j all round think offset is 35 I think I'm not sure thoug


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

DaNnY_LaD said:


> Not overly massive mate


:thumb: good effort!

Your car looks ace, bet it shifts


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Like it.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I like that ALOT!!! Nice to see some different wheels on there. I do sometimes miss mine!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning car mate.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice cupra


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

The best looking Leon I have ever seen! Awesome!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks mean on the Rotas.
I had a platinum grey R back in 04. I like them.


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great :thumb:

Mines running 276bhp and i think thats quick, 450bhp must be mental


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys,

What would you recommend for a good deep polish?
On a black car ?


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

#205 mega enhancement
PB black hole glaze
PB exp sealant
PB nattys red wax

Result!

Needs abit more work but I'm learning very quickly


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice motor.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking good mate, I'm tempted to get another one as a run-around after the summer. Mine was just a 210 with a Jabba remap to 280hp. Not massively fast but still a good laugh.

With fuel going up and up, feeding the Supra is getting expensive lol


----------



## niall_325i (Oct 4, 2012)

:thumb: Car looks well bud. What colour are your Rotas? And are they matt / gloss?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Cupra ahhhh


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice reflections


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

TubbyTwo said:


> Looking good mate, I'm tempted to get another one as a run-around after the summer. Mine was just a 210 with a Jabba remap to 280hp. Not massively fast but still a good laugh.
> 
> With fuel going up and up, feeding the Supra is getting expensive lol


Thanks mate, there well priced at the moment with decent mileage, I love mine to much and you don't see many of them around...

Bet the supra drinks fuel


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

niall_325i said:


> :thumb: Car looks well bud. What colour are your Rotas? And are they matt / gloss?


There Matt bronze mate


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Got round today to giving the engine a good clean, I don't normall do this but I feel il be doing it more often!


----------



## DaNnY_LaD (Oct 2, 2006)

Bit more time todo getting it something like!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

This is rapidly turning into one of my favourite cars on the forum! :thumb:


----------

